# Rigged app / phone??



## Hal Green (Sep 19, 2014)

Drivers seem to have some sort of rigged app / phone
Getting back to back trips while others get short trips or none.
Is there a reasonable explanation or is something shady?


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Hal Green said:


> Drivers seem to have some sort of rigged app / phone
> Getting back to back trips while others get short trips or none.
> Is there a reasonable explanation or is something shady?


Your phone and app do not select which rides come to you: Uber's service does that.

The only input they get from your phone is WHERE you are and that can be spoofed on some phones but that doesn't explain back to back rides.

What I have observed is that as I've done more and more rides, including rides with "problem riders" that I have zero problem with, and as I don't call riders and cancel rides I don't like, and as I just rate everyone 5 unless something newsworthy happens, it seems that both Uber and Lyft send me more rides, when they are available and when there is a choice between me and other drivers who have less rides, who cancel lots of rides, particularly after calling, and who rate all or most riders poorly (indicating they are not enjoying this and are likely to have a problem with a rider).

If I was contributing to the requirements for the software and aiming to provide the best rider experience I would direct riders to drivers following those same guidelines as I think it result in the best outcome for most rides.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hal Green said:


> Drivers seem to have some sort of rigged app / phone
> Getting back to back trips while others get short trips or none.
> Is there a reasonable explanation or is something shady?


Don't Ask.
Don't Tell.


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

Undermensch said:


> Your phone and app do not select which rides come to you: Uber's service does that.
> 
> The only input they get from your phone is WHERE you are and that can be spoofed on some phones but that doesn't explain back to back rides.
> 
> ...


I like your thinking, Undermensch! I am merely a newby but I am operating the same way. I don't know if I get more business as a result, but I'm not into judging people and unless pax give me reason to do otherwise I give them 5 stars regardless of their rating when I pick them up.


----------

